# International driving permit?



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

Hello

I am living in SA permanently, am driving on my UK licence and had an IDP but it has now expired. I know once my PR comes through I can convert my UK licence to the SA one but do I need to get a new IDP whilst I am still on TR?

Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

You don't need an IDP if your drivers license is in English. I drove on my US license while on TR for many years never had a problem!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can drive on your UK license. You could also extend your IRP easily. You can also apply for a South African license and you'll have to go through the test/exam to receive it.

Good luck!


----------

